# removing truvativ ruktion cranks to fit a chain guide



## ro55 (May 19, 2009)

hi any one know how to remove truvativ ruktion double cranks with an external Howitzer bottom bracket so i can mount a chain guide. cheers


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

what kind of chainguide...

you might need a Park Tool BBT-9 or similar tool to remove the BB. 

the crank uses a self extracting bolt if i recall correctly, so not special tool needed.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

and this if you need to remove the BB


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't believe that the Ruktions use a self extracting bolt. You'll need the tool(s) listed above. It is also critical to make sure that you stick with the stock spacing guidelines in the manual (search Sram's tech page) and that you torque the crank bolts to the proper torque settings. I'd check the bolts a few times to make sure they're staying tight, as many people end up losing a crankarm when the bolts aren't on there, and then round out the spline interface...


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the ruktion's and did this a few weeks ago. Remove the bolt on each side, and as Boogenman said use the CCP-44 crank puller for a splined bottom bracket. Once the cranks are off then use the above BBT-19 or any one of a number of external bottom bracket wrenches like the Park BBT-9 or other brands have them as well. As was stated above if you go on the SRAM tech page you can get a printout of the bottom bracket and will give you the information for spacers as well. I have an MRP G2 with these cranks and it all works fine.


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the same crankset. I have removed mine various times and would suggest just using your hand to pull the crank arms off before buying an extractor. They slip on/off easy and only require you to remove the 8mm allen bolt. I would however suggest using a BB wrench instead of a BB socket as some of the sockets are not deep enough to clear the crank splines on the BB. As you loosen one side of the BB, the splined rod will usually pull out of that side or the other.


----------

